# Philadelphia Flower Show



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey all,
I had the opportunity to go to Philadelphia Flower Show today (3/10/07) and here is a really really quick snap of the Cypripedium (It was the one and only) they had there.






Cyp. Acaule

Enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2007)

But it's a nice one. Thanx for the photo.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh wow nice! Someone there knows how to grow them well


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 11, 2007)

That's amazing! Growing C. acaule is hard, but I can't even imagine trying to grow them in pots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2007)

They look like they are conferencing.


----------

